# 2013 Toy Run and Boat/Captains list



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

All,

Announcing the 11th Annual Freeport-to-Port O'Connor *Toy* *Run*!!! Itâ€™s an event that many of us look forward to each and every year. We always welcome new comers to join us in the excitement of the Trip, Dinner, Lighted Boat Parade, and the Famous Party. But for the most part itâ€™s the Pleasure and Joy that we bring to the many, many, young Boys and Girls on that one special morning of each year, Christmas! For a lot of these children they would not have the opportunity to enjoy Christmas as we know it to be, if it was not for events such as this. 

So start making your plans to attend this unforgettable experience or by getting in contact with one of the members supporting this yearâ€™s event to offer or make donations for this great cause, the Kids.

Note: If you would like a Flyer and/or a Donation Acknowledgement Form in PDF please Contact Wendy or Myself (Jason)

*Jerry Karnes *- Founder--- cell phone 281-684-1117 or email [email protected] 
*Jason Fry* - Logistics--cell phone 281-960-8047 or email [email protected] 
*Wendy Fry* - Logistics-- cell phone 940-390-3747 or email [email protected]
*Andrew Coker - *Co-Founder-cell phone 713-256-7289 or email [email protected]

Mont, Please make this a Sticky. Thanks


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry (2?)
3. Bigwill (?)
4. lordbater (?)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (?)
6. Team Marsh (?)


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

We are in for 4.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry (2?)
3. Bigwill (?)
4. lordbater (?)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (?)
6. Team Marsh (?)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)

Looking to break 40 boats this year!!!


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

I' ll have a total of 4 in my boat..


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Jason, Thank you and Wendy so very much for filling in for Bill this year. We will truly miss Bill and Marci but they have a wedding and graduation to attend this year.

Every year I get a number of PM's asking me who the kids are that we take care of. Are they just kids that may not be from families with plenty of money? Are they just kids of freeloaders? Why should we donate to this cause?

Well, my friends, here are some examples of the kids we serve with the Toy Run:

1. Youth Homes where the kids are taken when they have been beaten half to death or exposed to starvation or locked away until they are nearly feral. Most often this was done by their biological parent(s) and they have no hope, no dreams, no opportunity and no reason to ever expect anything in life except pain and abuse.

2. Orphanages. Many orphanages do very good jobs of caring for the basic needs of children but rarely have much extra to spend on Christmas. We really help out!

3. Women's centers where mothers and children stay due to abuse or homelessness.

4. Families who have suffered severe circumstances such as loss of their home due to fire or natural disasters, loss of income due to the death of the supporting parent, job loss or other means.

5. Children in ministry shelters. These kids may fit all the above.

6. We also provide toys for local police and sheriff departments to give to kids when their parents are taken to jail, or there has been something catastrophic happen in their young lives.

You see, we actually make a difference. This is not some deal where some radio station asks for donations and then any family can drive up in their Lexus and let their kids grab as many toys as they can. You can rest assured that by supporting the Toy Run you are really, truly making a difference in child's life.

Thank you, and may God bless you for helping us.
Jerry


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Bottom line is it is a great cause for kids who could greatly use being shown love from total strangers. No justification needed IMO. Great thing ya'll do.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry (4)
3. Bigwill (?)
4. lordbater (?)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (?)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)

Looking to break 40 boats this year!!!


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

Limey, Bradybunch & families (6 adults 3 children). 1 boat.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. Bigwill (?)
4. lordbater (?)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (?)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8.Limey, Bradybunch (9)

Looking to break 40 boats this year!!!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

4 on my boat!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. Bigwill (?)
4. Lordbater (?)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (?)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (4)

Looking to break 40 boats this year!!!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

The Don't Panic! will be there with 4 adults and 2 kids. (BigWill on board.)


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (5)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (?)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (4)

Looking to break 40 boats this year!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (5)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (10)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (4)

Looking to break 40 boats this year!!!


----------



## tcu101 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Put me down!*

Count us in for our 3rd year  6 adults and lots of toys !!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (5)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (10)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (4)
10. tcu101 (6)

Looking to break 40 boats this year!!!


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

looks like we are in just booked a condo at pirates cove!!!!!! 

we will be on the contender Notta-Yachta


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Toy run*



Marline pooki oki aunu said:


> looks like we are in just booked a condo at pirates cove!!!!!!
> 
> we will be on the contender Notta-Yachta


Thanks for going with us and helping those less fortunate, how many aboard?


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

not sure but 4-6 or so


----------



## gil5077 (Jul 29, 2010)

hope yall post plenty of pics... our boat isnt ready for this year but hope to be there next year... sounds like a great time


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (5)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (10)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (4)
10. tcu101 (6)
11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)

Looking to break 40 boats this year!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (5)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (10)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (4)
10. tcu101 (6)
11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)
12. Team No Sweat (3?)

Looking to break 40 boats this year!!!


----------



## T-RAV (Feb 8, 2011)

Significant Other is in 4-6. Are the go fast leaving at 10 again this year??


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

T-RAV said:


> Significant Other is in 4-6. Are the go fast leaving at 10 again this year??


I will be in contact with them soon!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (5)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (10)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (4)
10. tcu101 (6)
11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)
12. Team No Sweat (3?)
13. T-RAV (4-6)

Looking to break 40 boats this year!!!


----------



## T-RAV (Feb 8, 2011)

Captfry said:


> I will be in contact with them soon!


I started a thread on offshoreonly as well. We did the run two years ago, missed last year due to no boat, but we can't wait to do it again this year in the new ride!


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

Team Texashookers is in with 5.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (5)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (10)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (4)
10. tcu101 (6)
11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)
12. Team No Sweat (3?)
13. T-RAV (4-6)
14. Team Texashookers (5)

Looking to break 40 boats this year!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (5)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (10)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (4)
10. tcu101 (6)
11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)
12. Team No Sweat (3?)
13. T-RAV (4-6)
14. Team Texashookers (5)
15. The Angry Pirates (aka the Santas) (5)

Looking to break 40 boats this year!!!


----------



## Go Man Go (Feb 10, 2005)

The Go Man GO is in and the crew maybe as many as 10.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

We have just heard that the Houston Big Game Fishing Club is also planning to support the Toy Run this year. This is great news and we hope to see some of the "Big Boats" headed down that way for the run.

Everyone please let me or Jason know if you need nice full-color flyers and we will email the PDF to you. Please get the word out and start collecting toys. The time will be upon us before you know it.

Jerry


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (5)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (10)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (4)
10. tcu101 (6)
11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)
12. Team No Sweat (3?)
13. T-RAV (4-6)
14. Team Texashookers (5)
15. The Angry Pirates (aka the Santas) (5)
16. Go Man Go (10)

Looking to break 40 boats this year!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Big boats*



Slightly Dangerous said:


> We have just heard that the Houston Big Game Fishing Club is also planning to support the Toy Run this year. This is great news and we hope to see some of the "Big Boats" headed down that way for the run.
> 
> Everyone please let me or Jason know if you need nice full-color flyers and we will email the PDF to you. Please get the word out and start collecting toys. The time will be upon us before you know it.
> 
> Jerry


Great news Jerry!!! Have them get in touch with me or post up here and I will add them to the list.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (5)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (10)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (4)
10. tcu101 (6)
11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)
12. Team No Sweat (3?)
13. T-RAV (4-6)
14. Team Texashookers (5)
15. The Angry Pirates (aka the Santas) (5)
16. Go Man Go (10)
17. Knot 2 Nauti (6)
18. Triple Threat (14)

Looking to break 40 boats this year!!!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Knot 2 Nauti is ready to roll


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

If I'm able to get off from work I will be there with a total of 4. Love to make it. Hope to see y'all down there.

Jeff
Jboffshoretackle.com
[email protected]
(832)541-2919
All your offshore fishing leaders and tackle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (5)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (10)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (4)
10. tcu101 (6)
11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)
12. Team No Sweat (3?)
13. T-RAV (4-6)
14. Team Texashookers (5)
15. The Angry Pirates (aka the Santas) (5)
16. Go Man Go (10)
17. Knot 2 Nauti (6)
18. Triple Threat (14)
19. JB Offshore (4)
20. Miss Placed Priorities (4)

Half way there!!! Looking to break 40 boats this year!!!


----------



## tcu101 (Sep 30, 2010)

How many boats did we end up with last year?? twenty something?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

It was 32 or 34 as I remember. No one ever actually keeps a record but it was a lot more than the 7 that went the first year.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Info for larger boats needing slips at Caracol Yacht Club. The rate will be a flat fee of $50.00 for The Toy Run on Dec. 7th. Available power from 50 - 100 amp service and fresh water hook ups. Each boat will need to sign the Temporary Boat Slip Agreement and send in the $50.00 fee. Let me know if you have any further questions and if you need a copy of the Temporary agreement.

They will also have empty bulkhead space with no service at no cost. This is where the fast boats docked last year.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Just a little over a month before the Toy Run. If your on the fence just jump off and join us. It will be a trip you will never forget!


----------



## REHAB (Nov 20, 2006)

Captfry, Team REHAB is very interested in joining in the fun again this year. Can you send me the temporary boat slip agreement, as well as, a few color flyers and post at work, etc. Thanks!
Capt J
[email protected]


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

Captfry said:


> Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew
> 
> 1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
> 2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
> ...


19 to go


----------



## BigOTex (Jun 14, 2005)

*CardShark is In !*

We will join the Merry Crew with 4 ......:an6:


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

_Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew_

_1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)_
_2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)_
_3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)_
_4. Lordbater (5)_
_5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)_
_6. Team Marsh (10)_
_7. Offshorefanatic (4)_
_8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)_
_9. Myprozac (4)_
_10. tcu101 (6)_
_11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)_
_12. Team No Sweat (3?)_
_13. T-RAV (4-6)_
_14. Team Texashookers (5)_
_15. The Angry Pirates (aka the Santas) (5)_
_16. Go Man Go (10)_
_17. Knot 2 Nauti (6)_
_18. Triple Threat (14)_
_19. JB Offshore (4)_
_20. Miss Placed Priorities (4)_
_21. Zero Down (4)_
_22, REHAB (?)_
_23. BigOTex "CardShark" (4)_

_17 More to Go!!! Looking to break 40 boats this year!!!_


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

The Houston Big Game Fishing Club is now an official sponsor of the Toy Run. Tonight they donated $1,000 for toys and will start toy drives for us. We need all the support we can get folks. If you are on the fence about going please do the kids, and yourself, a favor and make it happen. Remember, rain or shine or sleet or snow, we go! If you can help with the auction we also need items donated and folks to place some high bids on those items.

A lot of youngsters are depending upon our efforts, even though they don't even know it.


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Muy Loco is in with 6-8


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

angler_joe said:


> Muy Loco is in with 6-8


Thanks Joe! Spread the word to as many friends with boats as you can. This year we need more participants to help meet the needs of the Kids!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

_Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew_

_1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)_
_2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)_
_3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)_
_4. Lordbater (5)_
_5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)_
_6. Team Marsh (10)_
_7. Offshorefanatic (4)_
_8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)_
_9. Myprozac (4)_
_10. tcu101 (6)_
_11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)_
_12. Team No Sweat (3?)_
_13. T-RAV (4-6)_
_14. Team Texashookers (5)_
_15. The Angry Pirates (aka the Santas) (5)_
_16. Go Man Go (10)_
_17. Knot 2 Nauti (6)_
_18. Triple Threat (14)_
_19. JB Offshore (4)_
_20. Miss Placed Priorities (4)_
_21. Zero Down (4)_
_22, REHAB (?)_
_23. BigOTex "CardShark" (4)_
24. Muy Loco (6-8)

_16 More to Go!!! Looking to break 40 boats this year!!!_


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Toy Donations! Our local Walgreens is sponsoring us this year! They have our fliers up and are collecting toys for the "Toy Run". The Walgreens is located at Fry Rd. and FM529. If your in the area please stop by and purchase a few toys for the "Toy Run"!!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Just got off the ph with Scott member of TOPPS (the Fast Boats). He is starting to organize the trip today and is hopeful they will join us again!


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

I have two $500 donations so far and a couple of commitments on toys. Plan to go shopping a few days before the run with the donors. It seems like last year someone posted which age groups needed more toys. If we can get that info out again it will focus on those groups when we go shopping.


----------



## T-RAV (Feb 8, 2011)

Captfry said:


> Just got off the ph with Scott member of TOPPS (the Fast Boats). He is starting to organize the trip today and is hopeful they will join us again!


I believe I have 3 other go fast outside of the topps guys that will be running with me as well. I will have them touch base with y'all to get on the list. We are planning for a 10am departure if you want to let the topps guys know. Seemed to work out pretty good last time we did that.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

6 on my boat now. Can someone email me a copy of the flyer and donation form?
[email protected]


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

_Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew_

_1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)_
_2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)_
_3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)_
_4. Lordbater (5)_
_5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)_
_6. Team Marsh (10)_
_7. Offshorefanatic (4)_
_8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)_
_9. Myprozac (6)_
_10. tcu101 (6)_
_11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)_
_12. Team No Sweat (3?)_
_13. T-RAV (4-6)_
_14. Team Texashookers (5)_
_15. The Angry Pirates (aka the Santas) (5)_
_16. Go Man Go (10)_
_17. Knot 2 Nauti (6)_
_18. Triple Threat (14)_
_19. JB Offshore (4)_
_20. Miss Placed Priorities (4)_
_21. Zero Down (4)_
_22, REHAB (?)_
_23. BigOTex "CardShark" (4)_
24. Muy Loco (6-8)

_16 More to Go!!! Looking to break 40 boats this year!!!_

Still need more Boats!!!


----------



## spectackler1 (Jun 28, 2005)

Does anyone have the link to the pictures from last year?


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

just search Toyrun and there will be a couple links of last year pictures

We are ready this year, more fireworks than we have ever bought delivered last week on a pallet


----------



## tcu101 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just got a nice cash donation from "The Two-RV Park" in Port O' Connor! Thank you to those guys.. I will be picking up toys on their behalf and bringing them in the Toy Run along with our toys. Let's fill up the trailers even more this year :doowapstat


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Please add the crew of REHAB to the list. He will be bringing a ton of toys from the Houston Big Game Fishing Club. Probably 4-6 persons.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Please add the crew of REHAB to the list. He will be bringing a ton of toys from the Houston Big Game Fishing Club. Probably 4-6 persons.


Waiting to hear back from REHAB!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (5)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (10)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (6)
10. tcu101 (6)
11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)
12. Team No Sweat (3?)
13. T-RAV (4-6)
14. Team Texashookers (5)
15. The Angry Pirates (aka the Santas) (5)
16. Go Man Go (10)
17. Knot 2 Nauti (6)
18. Triple Threat (14)
19. JB Offshore (4)
20. Miss Placed Priorities (4)
21. Zero Down (4)
22, REHAB (?)
23. BigOTex "CardShark" (4)
24. Muy Loco (6-8)
25. No Name Skeeter (6)

15 More to Go!!! Looking to break 40 boats this year!!! 

Still need more Boats!!!


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

Team zero down has split in two, there will be 3-4 on my boat (Zero Down) and please add my dad's boat to the list. He has not selected a name for his new boat yet so we can call it "Zero Down's Dad". They will have a crew of 4 on his boat.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (5)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (10)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (6)
10. tcu101 (6)
11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)
12. Team No Sweat (3?)
13. T-RAV (4-6)
14. Team Texashookers (5)
15. The Angry Pirates (aka the Santas) (5)
16. Go Man Go (10)
17. Knot 2 Nauti (6)
18. Triple Threat (14)
19. JB Offshore (4)
20. Miss Placed Priorities (4)
21. Zero Down (4)
22, REHAB (4-6)
23. BigOTex "CardShark" (4)
24. Muy Loco (6-8)
25. No Name Skeeter (6)
26. "Zero Down's Dad" (4)

14 More to Go!!! Looking to break 40 boats this year!!! 

Still need more Boats!!!


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm seriously considering again this year, but won't have time to collect toys......out of the country until then. I still want to participate so maybe I can donate.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

boyk007 said:


> I'm seriously considering again this year, but won't have time to collect toys......out of the country until then. I still want to participate so maybe I can donate.


Collect what you can and join us!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Last year*

Last year


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*One more pic*

Just one more!


----------



## spectackler1 (Jun 28, 2005)

Apache Industrial Painting is signing up for the Toy Run- 

Boat Name= White Lightning
Captain= David Bretherton
Captain and crew total=8


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (5)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (10)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (6)
10. tcu101 (6)
11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)
12. Team No Sweat (3?)
13. T-RAV (4-6)
14. Team Texashookers (5)
15. The Angry Pirates (aka the Santas) (5)
16. Go Man Go (10)
17. Knot 2 Nauti (6)
18. Triple Threat (14)
19. JB Offshore (4)
20. Miss Placed Priorities (4)
21. Zero Down (4)
22, REHAB (4-6)
23. BigOTex "CardShark" (4)
24. Muy Loco (6-8)
25. No Name Skeeter (6)
26. "Zero Down's Dad" (4)
27. Spectackler1 "White Lightning" (8)

13 More to Go!!! Looking to break 40 boats this year!!! 

Two Weeks To GO!!! Still need more Boats!!!


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Twist my arm  We're in. Two in the boat Yellow Sea Hunt.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=169

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (5)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (10)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (6)
10. tcu101 (6)
11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)
12. Team No Sweat (3?)
13. T-RAV (4-6)
14. Team Texashookers (5)
15. The Angry Pirates (aka the Santas) (5)
16. Go Man Go (10)
17. Knot 2 Nauti (6)
18. Triple Threat (14)
19. JB Offshore (4)
20. Miss Placed Priorities (4)
21. Zero Down (4)
22, REHAB (4-6)
23. BigOTex "CardShark" (4)
24. Muy Loco (6-8)
25. No Name Skeeter (6)
26. "Zero Down's Dad" (4)
27. Spectackler1 "White Lightning" (8)
28. boyk007 (2)
29. Wet Dream (6min)

11 More to Go!!! Looking to break 40 boats this year!!!

Two Weeks To GO!!! Still need more Boats!!!


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Why We Do This*

This will be the first time since 2006 we will not be joining you guys for the Toy Run, Our son Douglas is getting married on November 30 and our daughter Kaitlin is graduating from UT on December 7, but Marci and I will be there with you in spirit. The link below is to a short 3.5 minute video that celebrates several years of "what we do and why we do it". It is work safe, so turn up the volume.

Whether you're coming back for another year, or going for the first time, you will not be disappointed. Literally thousands of kids along the central Texas coast would not have a Christmas without this Toy Run. We'll see you next year. God bless.

Captain Bill


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

buzzard bill said:


> This will be the first time since 2006 we will not be joining you guys for the Toy Run, Our son Douglas is getting married on November 30 and our daughter Kaitlin is graduating from UT on December 7, but Marci and I will be there with you in spirit. The link below is to a short 3.5 minute video that celebrates several years of "what we do and why we do it". It is work safe, so turn up the volume.
> 
> Whether you're coming back for another year, or going for the first time, you will not be disappointed. Literally thousands of kids along the central Texas coast would not have a Christmas without this Toy Run. We'll see you next year. God bless.
> 
> Captain Bill


Bill, you will be missed but we will see you next year!!! Congrats to Douglas, Kaitlin, and you and Marci.

Jason and Wendy


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

Team Reel SpiSea is in and with about 4-6, but we will already be in POC and will join the flotilla at the jetties or Clarks.
FYI, I will be going down Thur or Fri and can pull a trailer or toys if it will help anyone out.
Also, there could be a beach party bon fire on the Island for the adventurous.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Bob,

Great to have you join in!!! Please stay in touch as we get closer to see if we need assistance with delivering toys. Meet us out in the Bay or at the little jetties and join us for the ride in past Clarks. We will be on ch.68.

Jason


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (5)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (10)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (6)
10. tcu101 (6)
11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)
12. Team No Sweat (3?)
13. T-RAV (4-6)
14. Team Texashookers (5)
15. The Angry Pirates (aka the Santas) (5)
16. Go Man Go (10)
17. Knot 2 Nauti (6)
18. Triple Threat (14)
19. JB Offshore (4)
20. Miss Placed Priorities (4)
21. Zero Down (4)
22, REHAB (4-6)
23. BigOTex "CardShark" (4)
24. Muy Loco (6-8)
25. No Name Skeeter (6)
26. "Zero Down's Dad" (4)
27. Spectackler1 "White Lightning" (8)
28. boyk007 (2)
29. Wet Dream (6min)
30. Scott (TOPPS fast boat) (4-6)
31. Team Reel SpiSea (4-6) join in POC

9 More to Go!!! Looking to break 40 boats this year!!! 

Two Weeks To GO!!! Still need more Boats!!!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Toy Run*



Bob Haley said:


> Team Reel SpiSea is in and with about 4-6, but we will already be in POC and will join the flotilla at the jetties or Clarks.
> FYI, I will be going down Thur or Fri and can pull a trailer or toys if it will help anyone out.
> Also, there could be a beach party bon fire on the Island for the adventurous.


Glad you are joining us Bob. The beach bash sounds great but once you hear the band at Hurricane Junction you won't want to wander off. They are very good and this year Wendy Fry will once again do some of the singing for us. It is a treat not to be missed.

Why not cruise on down to Matagorda Harbor and join us for lunch and then back to POC? It is a lot of fun in the flotilla. Just be sure to fly your flags.


----------



## BackwaterDrifter (May 25, 2011)

Not able to make it, I would how ever be more than happy to donate toys, anyone from the sugar land, missouri city area pm me. Maybe we can coordinate something.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

BackwaterDrifter said:


> Not able to make it, I would how ever be more than happy to donate toys, anyone from the sugar land, missouri city area pm me. Maybe we can coordinate something.


Send me a PM and I will meet you! Thanks for your Support!!! God Bless!


----------



## tcu101 (Sep 30, 2010)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Glad you are joining us Bob. The beach bash sounds great but once you hear the band at Hurricane Junction you won't want to wander off. They are very good and this year Wendy Fry will once again do some of the singing for us. It is a treat not to be missed.
> 
> Why not cruise on down to Matagorda Harbor and join us for lunch and then back to POC? It is a lot of fun in the flotilla. Just be sure to fly your flags.


Every year we actually leave Port O Connor (by boat) Friday and spend the night in Surfside and come back down with everyone in the flotilla. You can follow us up there if interested


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (5)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (10)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (6)
10. tcu101 (6)
11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)
12. Team No Sweat (3?)
13. T-RAV (4-6)
14. Team Texashookers (5)
15. The Angry Pirates (aka the Santas) (5)
16. Go Man Go (10)
17. Knot 2 Nauti (6)
18. Triple Threat (14)
19. JB Offshore (4)
20. Miss Placed Priorities (4)
21. Zero Down (4)
22, REHAB (4-6)
23. BigOTex "CardShark" (4)
24. Muy Loco (6-8)
25. No Name Skeeter (6)
26. "Zero Down's Dad" (4)
27. Spectackler1 "White Lightning" (8)
28. boyk007 (2)
29. Wet Dream (6min)
30. Scott (TOPPS fast boat) (4-6)
31. Team Reel SpiSea (4-6) join in POC
32. Another (TOPPS fast boat) (4)
33. Padrefigure (4) will meet in west Matty

7 More to Go!!! Looking to break 40 boats this year!!! 

Two Weeks To GO!!! Still need more Boats!!!


----------



## T-RAV (Feb 8, 2011)

Add another go fast 
Kvon 4 people

Also captfry did you talk to the topps guys about departing at 10???


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

T-RAV said:


> Add another go fast
> Kvon 4 people
> 
> Also captfry did you talk to the topps guys about departing at 10???


Yes email me or call me or turn on your PM.

[email protected]
2819608047


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (5)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (10)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (6)
10. tcu101 (6)
11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)
12. Team No Sweat (3?)
13. T-RAV (4-6)
14. Team Texashookers (5)
15. The Angry Pirates (aka the Santas) (5)
16. Go Man Go (10)
17. Knot 2 Nauti (6)
18. Triple Threat (14)
19. JB Offshore (4)
20. Miss Placed Priorities (4)
21. Zero Down (4)
22, REHAB (4-6)
23. BigOTex "CardShark" (4)
24. Muy Loco (6-8)
25. No Name Skeeter (6)
26. "Zero Down's Dad" (4)
27. Spectackler1 "White Lightning" (8)
28. boyk007 (2)
29. Wet Dream (6min)
30. Scott (TOPPS fast boat) (4-6)
31. Team Reel SpiSea (4-6) join in POC
32. Another (TOPPS fast boat) (4)
33. Padrefigure (4) will meet in west Matty
34. Kvon (fast boat) (4)
35. Apache Ind.  (8)

5 More to Go!!! Looking to break 40 boats this year!!! 

Two Weeks To GO!!! Still need more Boats!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

I have sent PM's to most asking for a head count for the BBQ dinner. Need to try to get this summed up by Monday. If you have not replied please do so. If you did not receive a pm please send me a pm with the head count. Two weeks out, need to start shopping and making sure your boats ready for the trip.


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm sure those who are buying toys have asked for "Tax Free" purchases. For those who have not, all you should need is the Toy Run Donation Form/Tax ID #, POCC address & ph #. Then you can buy more toys, instead of donating to the great State of TX.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

Also if interested, Ill be happy to pre cook some BBQ and fixns to help with the meal or maybe a keg.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Bob. You are one heckuva great contributor to the Toy Run. We have already contracted with a caterer in POC and will keep our deal with him this time. Actually we will have over 180 people to feed so it is a big chore that I really don't want our participants to worry about. Our job, after the toys are loaded, is to make sure everyone has a great time along the way, while in POC and then on the way back.

Speaking of the way back...we always stop at Sting Raes by the swing bridge in Sargent for lunch. It is a great break and the food is good. We usually leave POC around 9-10 so the stop is at lunch.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*More Video*

I came across some video footage of the TOPPS and other "go fast" boats who've participated in the Toy Run over the years and thought you guys might enjoy watching what some of these 100+mph boats can do.

Link to GoFast Toy Run video





And in case you missed it in an earlier post, here is a video tribute to those who've come back, year after year, to help us out with the Toy Run.

Link to composite video of Toy Runs 2009-2011


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

*I'm in for the trip...*

See you all at Matagorda Harbor...if it is really cold I will have my curtains on and room for 4 people on helm deck...wife has to work so just my son and I so far.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (5)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (10)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (6)
10. tcu101 (6)
11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)
12. Team No Sweat (3?)
13. T-RAV (4-6)
14. Team Texashookers (5)
15. The Angry Pirates (aka the Santas) (5)
16. Go Man Go (10)
17. Knot 2 Nauti (6)
18. Triple Threat (14)
19. JB Offshore (4)
20. Miss Placed Priorities (4)
21. Zero Down (4)
22, REHAB (4-6)
23. BigOTex "CardShark" (4)
24. Muy Loco (6-8)
25. No Name Skeeter (6)
26. "Zero Down's Dad" (4)
27. Spectackler1 "White Lightning" (8)
28. boyk007 (2)
29. Wet Dream (6min)
30. Scott (TOPPS fast boat) (4-6)
31. Team Reel SpiSea (4-6) join in POC
32. Another (TOPPS fast boat) (4)
33. Padrefigure (4) will meet in west Matty
34. Kvon (fast boat) (4)
35. Apache Ind. (8)
36. gordaskipper (2) meeting at Marty harbor

4 More to Go!!! Looking to break 40 boats this year!!! 

One Week To GO!!! Still need more Boats!!!


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

Looking for a little info. for us first timers can someone tell us about launching and storage of the truck and trailer. Maybe a heads up on where he launch is in Freeport.. 

Looking forward to the trip...


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

We will be launching from Bridge Bait Sat morning and departing at 9am. We will have overnight security at Bridge Bait for our vehicles. We ask that all participating Captains provide Jerry or myself $20.00 for the cost of having a Freeport officer watch over our items for the night. They will bet there 12hours from 6pm to 6am for our peace of mind.

I will be posting Captians info sheet and other details this Friday!

Happy Thanksgiving,

Jason and Wendy


----------



## Tropical Maniac (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey Jason, This sounds like a great event and lots of fun. Please send me some more info we are interested in participating. We'll be coming from Matagorda.

Cinco Davant
Tropical Maniac
[email protected]


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Hey Jason, you can add one more to my crew.

A


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (6)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (10)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (6)
10. tcu101 (6)
11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)
12. Team No Sweat (3?)
13. T-RAV (4-6)
14. Team Texashookers (5)
15. The Angry Pirates (aka the Santas) (5)
16. Go Man Go (10)
17. Knot 2 Nauti (6)
18. Triple Threat (14)
19. JB Offshore (4)
20. Miss Placed Priorities (4)
21. Zero Down (4)
22, REHAB (4-6)
23. BigOTex "CardShark" (4)
24. Muy Loco (6-8)
25. No Name Skeeter (6)
26. "Zero Down's Dad" (4)
27. Spectackler1 "White Lightning" (8)
28. boyk007 (2)
29. Wet Dream (6min)
30. Scott (TOPPS fast boat) (4-6)
31. Team Reel SpiSea (4-6) join in POC
32. Another (TOPPS fast boat) (4)
33. Padrefigure (4) will meet in west Matty
34. Kvon (fast boat) (4)
35. Apache Ind. (8)
36. gordaskipper (2) meeting at Marty harbor

4 More to Go!!! Looking to break 40 boats this year!!! 

One Week To GO!!! Still need more Boats!!!


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

Due to two unexpected surgeries we had two people drop out. So "Zero Down's Dad" is out and the rest of the crew will be on board Zero Down for the run.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks like its going to be very SPORTY this year. Going to be forced in swapping the beer to Wiskey to keep us warm....


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*2013 Toy Run Captain's Information Sheet*

*Saturday December 1st - Launch & Departure Details*

1. We have two groups of boats launching at Bridge Bait and Tackle (BBT). Fishing boats and those wishing to cruise at a more leisurely pace should be in the water and be ready to head west by 9:00am. The "go fast" LCPC and TOPPS boats have the option of leaving BBT a little later at 10:00am because they can easily catch up with the slower boats and join us for lunch at Matagorda Harbor.

2. High tide at BBT Saturday morning is 4:22am, and Low tide is 12:16pm. Plan your launch accordingly, the earlier the better for those with deeper drafting boats. Surfside Marina, across the channel from BBT can launch boats up to 40' long with their forklift for $75. Call Sherry Harmon at 979-230-9400 if you need Surfside's help in launching.

3. Departure from BBT for both groups will need to be done on time (9:00am or 10:00am) in order to insure we can cover the 46 miles to our half-way point at Matagorda Harbor by 11:00am. First time captains, you will have two slow spots where you may have to wait. The first spot are the locks at the Brazos River. The second is the swing bridge at Sargent. Be patient, the wait is usually not more than 10 minutes, max.

4. We will travel together in groups to help any boats that need assistance. Our primary VHF communications channel will be 68 the entire weekend. If you cannot join us at BBT for departure, the next two spots with launch ramps are in Sargent or Matagorda Harbor.

*Saturday Trip Plan between Freeport and Port O'Connor & Lunch Stop at Matagorda Harbor*

1. The total one-way distance from BBT to Port O'Connor is about 79 miles, but our first stop will be at 11:00am at Matagorda Harbor which 46 miles from BBT. This stop will be a combo bathroom / lunch / poker run stop. There is no 93 octane fuel at this stop, but there is 93 in POC at the Fishing Center, another 32 miles west of Matagorda Harbor.

2. Everyone is on their own for lunch at Matagorda Harbor. There's plenty of bulkhead space in the Harbor to dock your boat and stretch your legs. Poker Run players will pay their $20 per hand (max is 4 hands) here and collect their 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th cards for each hand - "Poker Card" drawing will be held at the bottom of the Waterfront Restaurant, in the bar area.

3. The Waterfront Restaurant is across the street from Matagorda Harbor and is a good spot if you'd like to get out of the weather for a sit down lunch. They open up at 11:00am. Prices are reasonable, food is good, and wait time should be ok with the small lunch crowd there in December.

4. Diesel / 87 octane gas are both available at Matagorda Harbor. The next available fuel is 32 miles west, at our Port O'Connor destination. We would like everyone to be finished with refueling, lunch, etc. and back in the ICW, ready to head west to POC by no later than 1:00pm. 

5. The final leg down the ICW and the trip across Matagorda Bay into POC can be easy if the weather is good and you know where you're going. If you've never crossed Matagorda Bay, don' have a chart plotter, or need any help please be sure to keep visual contact / follow another boat who knows the way. The low winter tides in Matagorda Bay will require that you stay in the ICW channel to avoid accidental grounding, and we will be crossing the bay at low tide this year. If we have no delays or problems on this leg of the trip we should arrive in POC around 2:30 - 2:45pm.

*Arrival at Port O'Connor, Dinner, the Boat Parade and The After Party*

1. As soon as we arrive at the jetties just east of POC we want to form up in one line and run our boats single file together down to Froggie's Bait Camp and then back to Clarks Inn. A TV crew will be filming us so honk / wave and let them know we've arrived. We will then off-load all toys at Clark's Inn. Due to limited turning / dock space at Clark's Inn we ask those Captains who have reservations at Clarks to go ahead and dock first. There is additional docking next door to Clark's Inn at the Caracol Development bulkhead (see map). Once unloaded, everyone is free to relax or start decorating their boats for the parade. This will also be the time and place for Poker Run players to pick up their 5th card for each hand, and buy an optional 6th card if you feel the need. Look for the "Poker Card" sign, upstairs on the veranda overlooking the boat slips at Clarks Inn.

2. We will serve a catered BBQ picnic dinner at Clarks Inn between 5:00 - 5:30pm, just prior to the parade safety meeting. Please let us know ahead of time how many of you expect to go through the line. The cost will be $10.00 per person and will include brisket, sausage, and sides. Please be prepared to pay with cash or by check at the door, no credit cards will be accepted. For those who prefer to dine at a restaurant there are several (Josieâ€™s, Hurricane Junction, and several others) within 5 blocks walking distance of Clarks. 

3. If you plan on being in the boat parade things will be a little different this year. The plan is to have all the Toy Run boats go as one group, and we will get in the parade line after the local boats line up. There is still a safety meeting scheduled for 5:30pm on the boat dock at Clark's Inn. A representative from each boat must attend this brief safety meeting and *fill out the parade form*. They will have them there or I could send you one. The parade starts at 6:30pm sharp about 3 miles west of Clark's Inn, at the Coast Guard dock, and proceeds back east to Clarks Inn for judging and awards. Feel free to cruise close to the docks and throw out beads and candy, "Mardi-Gras" style. The crowds / kids on the docks love it. Cash prizes and trophies will be awarded.

*Sunday Return Trip To BBT*

1. Sunday morning breakfast is free and served buffet style at Clark's Inn. Breakfast includes juice, milk, coffee, cereal, and assorted yummy breakfast taco's (eggs, cheese, bacon, sausage, etc.). You can dine there on their 2nd floor veranda overlooking the ICW, or pack up and eat on your way back to Freeport.

2. Most folks usually do their own thing on Sunday, some leave early, some leave late and we normally don't return to Freeport as a group. Follow a friend with a GPS back across Matagorda Bay to avoid getting stuck on an oyster reef / sand bar.

*Logistical / Misc Information*

1. Boat / motor repair service and parts are available in POC, they are not opened on the weekend but should you need assistance they will receive a message if you call and leave a message, 1808 W. Adams Ave., 361-983-4841. They are certified for Yamaha, Suzuki and Evinrude service. Robby Sanders, 361-983-2058, is available to help boats in distress near Port O'Connor.

2. Police security is being provided for those parking their trucks/trailers overnight at BBT. The total cost for this is $420 and we ask that each person parking at BBT volunteer and help split this expense (approximately $20 per boat depending on how many boats). Please give your donation to Jerry Karnes or Jason Fry Saturday the 1st.

3. If you need ground transportation from Clark's Inn or other motel / residence on Saturday please contact Marie Hawes at 361-920-2322 and she will call a POC local volunteer to pick you up.

4. If you have any problems or need help before or during the Toy Run you can contact any of the Toy Run organizing committee:

Jerry Karnes - cell phone 281-684-1117 or email [email protected]
Jason Fry - cell phone 281-960-8047 or email [email protected]
Wendy Fry - cell phone 940-390-3747 or email [email protected]
Andrew Cooker - cell phone 713-256-7289 or email [email protected]

5. The lockmaster monitors VHF channel 13


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Jason, my "Cruising speed" is about 23mph, I can run close to 30 in the ditch. Tell me where you want me. I have 1 handheld vhf for loan. Ive traditionally taken ip the rear and don't mind doing so again, especially since I'll probably be there anyways. I know how to navigate the locks, etc. Tell me where I will be most useful.

A.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Andrew,

Sounds Like a plan as always! Thanks again!!!


----------



## T-RAV (Feb 8, 2011)

Add one more go fast to the list, Stephen Yaniec 4-6. 

Also does anyone know what version navionics chip is needed to show the new channel across matty???


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Boat List: Captain and Number of Crew

1. Slightly Dangerous (2?)
2. Captfry "Just One More" (4)
3. SV_DuckBuster "Don't Panic" (6)
4. Lordbater (6)
5. Sea Hunt-ing (4)
6. Team Marsh (10)
7. Offshorefanatic (4)
8. Limey, Bradybunch (9)
9. Myprozac (6)
10. tcu101 (6)
11. Marline pooki oki aunu (6)
12. Team No Sweat (3?)
13. T-RAV (4-6)
14. Team Texashookers (5)
15. The Angry Pirates (aka the Santas) (5)
16. Go Man Go (10)
17. Knot 2 Nauti (6)
18. Triple Threat (14)
19. JB Offshore (4)
20. Miss Placed Priorities (4)
21. Zero Down (4)
22, REHAB (4-6)
23. BigOTex "CardShark" (4)
24. Muy Loco (6-8)
25. No Name Skeeter (6)
26. "Zero Down's Dad" (4)
27. Spectackler1 "White Lightning" (8)
28. boyk007 (2)
29. Wet Dream (6min)
30. Scott (TOPPS fast boat) (4-6)
31. Team Reel SpiSea (4-6) join in POC
32. Another (TOPPS fast boat) (4)
33. Padrefigure (4) will meet in west Matty
34. Kvon (fast boat) (4)
35. Apache Ind. (8)
36. gordaskipper (2) meeting at Marty harbor
37. Stephen Yaniec 4-6

3 More to Go!!! Looking to break 40 boats this year!!! 

One Week To GO!!! Still need more Boats!!!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

T-RAV said:


> Add one more go fast to the list, Stephen Yaniec 4-6.
> 
> Also does anyone know what version navionics chip is needed to show the new channel across matty???


We got a new Garmin unit about 3 years ago, it had the new north? (Someone verify that for me.) channel marked. The previous year my GPS failed on the trip and I was able to navigate the channel just fine with the new markers.

A.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Not to worry, the new channel markers do a great job. Only after the Hurricane Ike was there a problem. Don't ask me how I know...


----------



## T-RAV (Feb 8, 2011)

I just got the gps so I would hope it would have the latest version. I was told that they added a lot of markers last year that weren't there 2 years ago when we went. Just figured I'd ask just to know!!!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I hope the weatherman is wrong about the weather this weekend, either way we will make the best of it though

Haha



Slightly Dangerous said:


> Not to worry, the new channel markers do a great job. Only after the Hurricane Ike was there a problem. Don't ask me how I know...


----------



## Mr_Clean (Aug 11, 2009)

*Toy Run Help*

Thanks to my friends and fellow members at Space City Corvette Club, we have collected toys for the Toy Run.
However, I no longer have my boat (its in Cabo). So I am asking my fellow 2Coolers on the Toy Run to please deliver them for us. I will be at Bridge Bait Saturday between 7:30 and 8 am to drop off the toys.
Thanks 2Coolers, I'm sorry we're going to miss this one this year.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

We will be there Mr. Clean and thanks so much for the toys. Bring your rain gear just in case you decide to hop on my boat and go anyway.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

May have 1 possibly 2 rooms available at Clark's that I have booked. If anyone may be interested message me. Won't know for sure until Thursday night.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Captains, 

The kids need our boats to make this trip for them to enjoy Christmas as we do every year. There have been some questions about the weather for this coming Saturday. Yes, it will not be shorts and flip flops or bikinis (maybe). But please dress accordingly and continue to attend this great event. Again I promise you, it will bring back the true meaning of Christmas and you will find yourself waiting for December 2014 to arrive to join in again!

We have several homes that are overfilled (A Great Thing!!!) with toys for these boys and girls. We will be taking trailer loads down to Freeport this week to be placed on boats that have room to deliver them to POC. The reason we need all Captains and Crew to continue on this path of giving and helping fulfill these deserving kids dreams, that Santa will come on Christmas Eve..

God bless,

Jason and Wendy Fry


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Captfry said:


> Captains,
> 
> The kids need our boats to make this trip for them to enjoy Christmas as we do every year. There have been some questions about the weather for this coming Saturday. Yes, it will not be shorts and flip flops or bikinis (maybe). But please dress accordingly and continue to attend this great event. Again I promise you, it will bring back the true meaning of Christmas and you will find yourself waiting for December 2014 to arrive to join in again!
> 
> ...


The weather is negligible.

The importance of the cause and the fun that you will have will far outweigh any minor inconvenience the weather may pose. I promise..

I'm setup to haul extra, extra toys to the ramp with help from U-Haul on Saturday morning.

See all of yall there..

A


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Andrew!!! Give me a call Thursday!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good luck guys. Wish I was doing the boat run again. We will be doing our Offroad Toy Run this Saturday also. Yall have a safe trip both ways.


----------



## jponcik (Sep 20, 2006)

*Ready for the Toy Run*

Just finished our bike shopping. Angry Pirates, ready to bring it!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Looks awesome!!!!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

One thing about the prospect of bad weather is it brings out the TV stations and the talking heads. We have TV scheduled to meet us at both Matagorda Harbor and POC on arrival. Be sure and wear your winter best...!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> One thing about the prospect of bad weather is it brings out the TV stations and the talking heads. We have TV scheduled to meet us at both Matagorda Harbor and POC on arrival. Be sure and wear your winter best...!


Oh man..... I always look half sherpa, half skiier, half mountain climber lost in the wilds for a week when it's cold out..

A

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Sled is ready.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## T-RAV (Feb 8, 2011)

How bad does the north wind blow out bbt?? We were planning on launching around 9, but I am scared of being close to low tide and the north wind blowing out on top of that...


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Low tide is around noon. You should be fine!


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

Anybody ever pulled a boat in the ice before? I'm forecasted to get about 1 inch of ice overnight here just south of Dallas. It's going to be a little sporty getting the boat heading south tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I can't make the trip but is help is needed I have truck and trailer to help haul toys to Freeport early Saturday morning. Can pick up Friday or early Saturday.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

T-RAV said:


> How bad does the north wind blow out bbt?? We were planning on launching around 9, but I am scared of being close to low tide and the north wind blowing out on top of that...


N wind is not so bad and plenty of hands to help.

Bring it..

I'll be launching my 25' Glacier Bay for the 3rd time, first in a N wind..

A

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DrewBob (May 13, 2010)

*Room at Clark's*

I just found out that one of the couples planning to go have backed out, so I have an extra room if someone needs one.


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

And were off like a herd of turtles


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

here is our toy collection so far... we will have more delivered tonight but we got some good quality toys this year... electric 4wheeler, bbs guns, scooters

now I just need the rain to stop so we can pack it all up


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

There are a LOT of toys headed down that way. You folks sure have stepped up this year. Seawolf...you are hard core my friend. I owe you a hot rum toddy when we get there.


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

Getting very excited about the toy run will be first year for us and we have a boat full of toys to bring look forward to meeting all you guys


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Remember, don't put your toys in black plastic trash bags and tie them down on the front of your boat. Don't ask me how I know! j/k. Have fun and be safe!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Cat O' Lies said:


> Remember, don't put your toys in black plastic trash bags and tie them down on the front of your boat. Don't ask me how I know! j/k. Have fun and be safe!


They can't catch us all.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Wendy and I just got back from Surfside Marina. We took down 45 bags of toys! So if you have room motor over and pick some up in the morning!!!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Here is our toy collection so far


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

One last thing for anyone checking in here at the last minute:

Hurricane Junction will have some food for all of us at the party. Texas Red Chili, Pinto Beans with rib eye steak in it, fresh onion slices, crackers, jalapenos and other goodies. If that doesn't warm you up then you are a snake.


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

Maybe I missed something (not that in common) but is there an issue with putting the toys in a black garbage bag for transport? 

Slightly Dangerous, I will take you up on that toddy offer. There were a few white knuckle moments until I got south of Ennis. I'm now safe and sound at my brothers house in Conroe. See y'all in the morning.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Seawolf5481 said:


> Maybe I missed something (not that in common) but is there an issue with putting the toys in a black garbage bag for transport?
> 
> Slightly Dangerous, I will take you up on that toddy offer. There were a few white knuckle moments until I got south of Ennis. I'm now safe and sound at my brothers house in Conroe. See y'all in the morning.


No. That was a joke. In the early days one of our group was suspected of smuggling Errrre, toys, in garbage bags on his 16' boat. I think we had a dozen or so boats that year..

Trash bags is the recommended method if smuggling toys to POC..

Andrew.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Not sure how the boat is going to float for my dad and the guys LOL. If you see a ice blue contender going down, pick up the toys as you go by! I'm not on the boat, but know the joy of delivering those toys!


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

ccbluewater said:


> Not sure how the boat is going to float for my dad and the guys LOL. If you see a ice blue contender going down, pick up the toys as you go by! I'm not on the boat, but know the joy of delivering those toys!


I think you are going to need a bigger boat! Jk

I will be there in the morning and will throw a few bags in svduck boat. If i had the extra cash for gas and a hotel i would go with y'all!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

You are welcome to ride with me. I will provide the ride and the hotel and the meals and everything else. Just show up and hop on the boat.


----------



## Salt Lick (Jan 30, 2006)

ccbluewater said:


> Not sure how the boat is going to float for my dad and the guys LOL. If you see a ice blue contender going down, pick up the toys as you go by! I'm not on the boat, but know the joy of delivering those toys!


No toys left behind is our motto!
Our boat is loaded! Don't know how Santa does it every year!
Thank you to all our 2cool Santas this year, the children are truly blessed with toys on Christmas Day. 
Thank You. 
We appriciate all the help with the Toy Run! (And yes we've had to gaf a few toys on the way in! No worries)
See y'all in the morning and don't forget we have toys stored at surfside marinia, if you have room on your boat please pick some up. 
Looking forward to another GREAT Toy Run!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Man y'all put together quite a toy haul. Going to be a lot of happy faces Christmas morning. Hope y'all have a great time and stay safe. Thank you for your work for the kids.

Blake


----------



## Salt Lick (Jan 30, 2006)

No boat left behind too!
That's a lot of toys! (In the last few pictures)
Thank you for putting smiles on children's faces on Chistmas day!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Don't forget, I'll have a trailer full at BB to disperse..

A

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Couldn't sleep. I'm here, where is everyone?

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

In route


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

Friends, the Magic Marko crew will miss you this year. Bon voyage and a safe return for all of you warm-hearted salty elves! 

Scott "Gas Can" Markowitz
Forreste, first mate
and the crew, Max and Brandon


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Merry Christmas*

Sitting here in the Irwin Center waiting on our daughter to take the big walk to pick up her Mech Eng degree. Wish we could be there with all you Toy Runners. God bless you all.

Capt Bill


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

Congrats to all that made the Toy Run. Cold, wet and rough across the bay and we still delivered on time. Jerry, jason, Wendy, and crew - another great job done! Parade overand enjoying ourselves now. To those that missed participating - you missed one great trip!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

It ain't over yet.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

First time for me since the start. I didn't make the run by boat. It's sad, bit is what it is. My boat didn't wanna go. I put 4, err 8 wheels on the ground and got the toys there. Thanks to all who participated, wouldn't be a run without Yall. Special thanks to Jason and Wendy. Yall helped more than you could imagine. I was on taxi duty. .. someone's gotta do it... Another one half in the books. 
Thanks Yall..

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

lordbater said:


> First time for me since the start. I didn't make the run by boat. It's sad, bit is what it is. My boat didn't wanna go. I put 4, err 8 wheels on the ground and got the toys there. Thanks to all who participated, wouldn't be a run without Yall. Special thanks to Jason and Wendy. Yall helped more than you could imagine. I was on taxi duty. .. someone's gotta do it... Another one half in the books.
> Thanks Yall..
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


It's going to happen with a boat. Thanks for your effort bro!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

We had a great time 
See everyone next year


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I'm safely back in HTown,
Roll call, everyone ok?

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hat's off to all of the Captains and their Crews.....

Hope us 'landlubbers' get to see some great pix of the festivities.....


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

Just got on trailer rollin toward league city


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

Also would like to know who hit my trailer at bbt and bent my guide ons.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Texashookers said:


> Also would like to know who hit my trailer at bbt and bent my guide ons.


I took a good look at everything when we reloaded the boat on the trailer, 11-12:ish, looking for headlights on, busted glass n stuff. I didn't notice anything like that, but I wasn't specifically looking at guide ons. If it is bad it's probably safe to assume it happened after I left or I would have noticed.

A

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

Its no biggie just a bent guide on and licence plate nothing that can't be fixed all on all great trip weather was fair not gonna complain


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Team No Sweat heading to the house. Had a great time!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Boat cleaned and hanging in my slip. Fun trip! About to pass out!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

myprozac said:


> Boat cleaned and hanging in my slip. Fun trip! About to pass out!


I am too. And I drove up...

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## T-RAV (Feb 8, 2011)

I just want to say thanks to all the organizers and to everyone that braved the trip!! This is a awesome event and we had a blast even though we went via truck!! I would also like to thank Jason and Wendy for hanging out and waiting on us to figure out our issues. Then they were gracious enough to offer us a ride too!!! Next year we will hoist in to avoid the shallow ramp!! See you all next year!


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

We made it home but he boat cleaning will have to wait until tomorrow...


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Just got out of a warm shower! Boat will get hers tomorrow!!!

Wendy and I would like to say thanks to all the sponsors, bidders, captains and crew for making this event so successful!!! May you all be blessed and have a wonderful holiday season.

Merry Christmas!

Jason and Wendy


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

Limey and family are all home safe and warm. Had a great weekend. Boat clean up tomorrow, enough cold for today.


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

Zero Down just slid back down my ice covered drive. Cleaning will have to be later when it is above freezing!! We had a blast again this year and I'm already looking forward to next year.


----------

